# pokemon zodiac



## weavile001 (Jun 18, 2012)

mine is 21,august
CHARIZARD!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm Dragonair.


----------



## r3gR3t (Jun 18, 2012)

Dafuq, why am I a freaking Butterfree?? D:


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 18, 2012)

Ninetales represent!!!!


----------



## mad567 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm ninetales too..!!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 18, 2012)

Charizard in the house!

Hitomi is a Dragonair.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

My brother and I are both Gengars...


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 18, 2012)

DITTO DITTO


----------



## bradzx (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome, I am Mew.


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 18, 2012)

Ninetails. My bro is Mew though


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm a Dragonair.
Which is cool, that's one of my favorite original pokemon.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jun 18, 2012)

im dragonair


----------



## Yumi (Jun 18, 2012)

Pidgeot. 

Really!? >.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Jun 18, 2012)

Gyarados for me!


----------



## yusuo (Jun 18, 2012)

mew biatch's


----------



## Rydian (Jun 18, 2012)

Pika!  Pika pi!



Damnit.


----------



## infinete (Jun 18, 2012)

Pidgeot....meh


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 18, 2012)

yusuo said:


> mew biatch's



Hells to the yea.  Shine on us, crazy Gemenis.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jun 18, 2012)

Mo' fuckin Gengar


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 18, 2012)

gyarados


----------



## Gahars (Jun 19, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> DITTO DITTO



Hey, ditto.


----------



## raystriker (Jun 19, 2012)

Pika? Pikachu?


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 19, 2012)

February 15.

Dragonair

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 19, 2012)

Gyarados FTFW!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2012)

charizard. ash's stubborn pokemon.


----------



## broitsak (Jun 19, 2012)

Pikachu like a boss!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 23, 2012)

r3gR3t said:


> Dafuq, why am I a freaking Butterfree?? D:



You're right. It's like being shafted. From behind. By surprise.

At least we ain't slowpokes...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm a Charizard!


Spoiler: *YES!*







My birthday is August 9th


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 25, 2012)

Someone like me is a Butterfree!! God!! Noooooo!!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 25, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Someone like me is a Butterfree!! God!! Noooooo!!!!


Butterfree is awesome though


----------



## Hyunckel (Jun 25, 2012)

Ditto T_T


----------



## .Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

GYARADOS RAAH


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 25, 2012)

Slowpoke.

...

I am actually ok with this >>


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Jun 25, 2012)

Ninetales


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 25, 2012)

Fucking Butterfree?! LOL


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 25, 2012)

*it is that hard to be a gengar ? or even a CHARIZARD?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 25, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Someone like me is a Butterfree!! God!! Noooooo!!!!
> ...


But it ruins my chances of becoming a manly man. =(


----------



## Paarish (Jun 25, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


Who said Butterfree isn't manly?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 25, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


But... I don't wanna become like Chono!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 25, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


I see nothing feminine about that.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 25, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


You clearly haven't seen Chono in action then. >.


----------



## outgum (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeeeeah. Mew.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 2, 2012)

Eevee. Should have been Skorupi, honestly.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 17, 2012)

September 4,pikachu.Cool.


----------



## DigiTak (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh yeah I'm Pikachu :3


----------



## aalokishere (Aug 17, 2012)

the mystic ninetales......awwesome


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm Ditto, that means I can be who ever I wanna be!


----------



## bradzx (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I am Mew.    Legendary Pokemon in Red, Green, Blue, and Yellow Version


----------



## wafflebeard (Aug 17, 2012)

Dang it I'm Butterfree.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 17, 2012)

This "Zodiac" looks like it was put together by an 8 year old for myspace.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 17, 2012)

My sister an eevee?
Very unlikely...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 17, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> This "Zodiac" looks like it was put together by an 8 year old for myspace.


lol or someone retarded with no common sense. No offese, but this makes no sense whatsoever.
I could come up with more logical one within a minute.


----------



## Santee (Aug 18, 2012)

It maybe a random and useless Zodiac, but whoever made at least had enough intelligence to use generation 1.

I'm a butterfree, cried when ash let him go, actually I'm about to cry just thinking about it,


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2012)

the f*ck , slowpoke . I will poke all of you


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm Ditto. I can be ANYTHING!


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 18, 2012)

PIKAAACHUUUU


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 18, 2012)

eevee here... O.o


----------

